# Fat Gripz



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Got some cash burning a hole in my pocket (for a change) and was tempted to get some of these. Just wondered if they actually make a difference as £26 seems quite steep for what they are. Hoping to improve general grip and forearm strength seen some good reviews but still not 100% convinced.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

good bit of kit, and yes they work for increasing forearm/grip strength

can get a similar effect by wrapping a small towel around the bar, but fat gripz are well engineered and will last


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

A guy at my gym uses them when doing heavy lifts !


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Used them a few times and am not keen at all. I found that they forced me to use a much lighter weight which meant much less impact on the actual muscle I wanted to train. Maybe with constant use they would improve grip strength etc so that you can use the max weights again but then it means having to wait that long before you can do max weight on the muscles your trying to hit. A bit counter productive IMO. Yes you may get stronger forearms but you will end up sacrificing training on other muscles for however many weeks it takes for your forearms to get strong enough to hold them with the fat gripz on. I think that rather than use fat gripz I would rather just do the usual forearm exercises I have been doing as they have much more effect IMO and dont require me to go light on my other muscles.

If you do try to go heavy with them you will feel like you have much less control over the weight. A mate of mine tried them for the first time yesterday and said the same as me. He was thinking of getting some but has decided not to since using them. I would say try some before you buy.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Have used them was 50/50, i would recommend you use some before buying to see if there for you.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly if it was a tenner I would risk it but £30 delivered is no joke might see if I can make some myself haha


----------

